# First class of Aikido



## charyuop (Nov 14, 2006)

Yesterday I went to my first Aikido lesson. It was nothing like I expected...it was much better!!!
Sensei spent sometime teaching me the main steps in Aikido and the we worked on simple backfalls (and as expected due to my FAAAAAT that was the hardest part for me, but I can do them better when I am thrown down than starting from sitting position).
After that he started working with me and my senpai (only 2 students yesterday) on a simple breaking a wrist grab. From there he gradually moved on with the breaking the grab and flanking the opponent. From there new upgrade, first we dropped one another through a wrist lock made from the side and then grabbing the shoulder, Sensei didn't want us to grab the chin, from behind (that was kinda a hard step for me to do...I will work on it today hee hee).

Definately this Art is a keeper, we can call it love at first sight.
Sensei is a funny one and a laughter during his demonstration was not a rare thing, but in the same way he was serious during our practicing...we couldn't talk at all, expected full concentration.

P.S. I've already become a good friend with the matt LOL, people was not kidding when they told me that you "fall" (more likely thrown down) a lot.


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm jealous, I have been exposed to Aikido just a little and I want to study even more. Congrats! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds great

very much like my first class 

that was 14 years ago and still enjoying it now

.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 14, 2006)

charyuop said:


> Yesterday I went to my first Aikido lesson. It was nothing like I expected...it was much better!!!
> Sensei spent sometime teaching me the main steps in Aikido and the we worked on simple backfalls (and as expected due to my FAAAAAT that was the hardest part for me, but I can do them better when I am thrown down than starting from sitting position).
> After that he started working with me and my senpai (only 2 students yesterday) on a simple breaking a wrist grab. From there he gradually moved on with the breaking the grab and flanking the opponent. From there new upgrade, first we dropped one another through a wrist lock made from the side and then grabbing the shoulder, Sensei didn't want us to grab the chin, from behind (that was kinda a hard step for me to do...I will work on it today hee hee).
> 
> ...


 

If you think you've become a good friend with the mat already, just wait  after awhile you become such good friends that you don't even want to leave it, usually about halfway through the class. Glad you enjoyed your first class, it just gets better from here.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> If you think you've become a good friend with the mat already, just wait  after awhile you become such good friends that you don't even want to leave it, usually about halfway through the class. Glad you enjoyed your first class, it just gets better from here.


Yep, I just love taking the time to explain to my training partner that now that I'm on the mat they should never leave me on my back.  That means I'll have to continue to lie on the mat and explain the finer points of rolling uke onto his stomach after the throw...kinda like nap time for old folks. 

Charyuop, I'm so glad that you've taken to aikido as well as you have.  As for the laughter involved...that's a good sign.  Remember that in aikido nothing is done with anger.  Train with laughter and good spirit and you're training more than just the body.


----------



## bignick (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying it.  I've recently started my own journey in Aikido...great stuff...keep it up.


----------



## charyuop (Nov 17, 2006)

I have got a question about classes.
So far we have been practicing every class different ways of couter attack grabbing or punches. Practiced a 10-20 times each and moved on to the next technique.
I was wondering if all Aikido learning is like that. I mean, not that the techniques are very different from one another, they all use the same principle, but this way there is not even the time to assimilate one movement that you already have a new one to learn. 2 or 3 new moves after and you already forget the previous ones.
I thought that it might be to get us all (we are all new students basically) used to the movements, but I am afraid of losing pieces along the way.

Oh another question, are there kata/forms in Aikido?


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 17, 2006)

There will be plenty of time to revisit each and every technique as time passes.  Don't worry about losing pieces along the way.  Sometimes it's best to work a technique for a few go rounds, try another and then come back to the original technique.  EVERY technique in aikido has the same underlying tone...come back to the center.  If you're trying different techs and having to concentrate on a couple of the things that are the same in each technique those things will soon become second nature when doing a technique and you can then concentrate on the finer points of every different technique.  I know, I'm not making sense to you but it sounds perfectly reasonable in my own head.   My basic answer here is...patience.  Remember, you're in this for the long haul.  There are techniques in aikido which are referred to as 20 year techniques because they take that long to master.  Things will come in time.

If memory serves there is only one style of aikido that has kata.  Memory does NOT serve to remember which style though.


----------

